# nice batch of oak end grain pics



## phinds (Jul 21, 2016)

I just did a batch of various oak samples and although I've gotten even better pics of oak end grain from time to time I've never had so many good ones in a single batch of processing, so I thought I'd post a composite pic of some of them to show it off.

What's particularly good is that they show the reticulate parenchyma (the faint, thin horizontal lines) so well. The one in the lower right corner doesn't but I put it in just so one of the live oaks would be shown along with the other red and white oaks.

Also there are even a few pores here and there that aren't totally clogged with fine dust the way they usually come out

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

